# Got kids?



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 14, 2005)

Just curious how many of us have kids


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't have any... yet... 


Zach


----------



## Walt (Jan 14, 2005)

Mine aren't exactly kids anymore. Does that count?


----------



## Karalee (Jan 14, 2005)

No kids yet, although they are in the cards..... somewhere..... I think.


----------



## Walt (Jan 14, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Don't have any... yet...
> 
> 
> Zach


Good luck, eh?


----------



## Corry (Jan 14, 2005)

You didn't have "no kids" as an option, so I picked the last one!  I hope to have kids someday...in the distant, distant, future!  I love kids!!!!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 14, 2005)

No, thank you!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a mere 6


----------



## oriecat (Jan 14, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 14, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> :shock:



i was expecting this from you!  :lmao:


----------



## oriecat (Jan 14, 2005)

Damn!  I'm getting predictable...


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 14, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Damn!  I'm getting predictable...



not possible...i just got lucky  8)


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> Mine aren't exactly kids anymore. Does that count?



yup, they never grow up, at least in thier parents eyes. Just ask my mom 





			
				core_17 said:
			
		

> You didn't have "no kids" as an option, so I picked the last one!  I hope to have kids someday...in the distant, distant, future!  I love kids!!!!



Doh!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 15, 2005)

Two here - would have been three, if not...


----------



## manda (Jan 15, 2005)

I added an option for those who will someday, Scott. 

You will often hear me say "my kids" but Im not referring to my own. When I do Im talking about the kids in my class. 

I will have them one day. :sillysmi:


----------



## drlynn (Jan 15, 2005)

I gots 2.  Hi all.  Been a while.  Life happened.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 15, 2005)

JonMikal, why is there "no vote" under the 4+ - and you've got six. Wouldn't you have to put up your vote there?????


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the first step for kids 


I havent got kids...its the thing at being 16 that holds me back, call me silly, but Im a traditionlist, but I know a girl who is my age and does have a baby, she brought her in to school a little while ago...and shes making the parents look after it  how mean.


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Six times. :mrgreen:


I'd *love* kids some day. But not until I can support them financially and emotionally. Oh, and there's a little problem about getting someone to bear my mutant offspring. Or wait until someone turns their back in a supermarket.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then youll drag them into the shower with music and stab them!?


----------



## Alison (Jan 15, 2005)

I have two boys, 5 &amp; 3. I plan on having more


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Jan 15, 2005)

3 boys - 20, 12, 8.  They rule too - we have some great LAN games over here. LMAO - (although my wife reckons there are four kids here).


----------



## Niki (Jan 15, 2005)

One day I hope to have 1-3 kids, but not in many many years yet.  :sillysmi:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 15, 2005)

hi drlynn welcome back!!!




md


----------



## lizheaemma (Jan 15, 2005)

I have three girls 2, 5, 7   :shock:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 15, 2005)

oh yeah, and no kids.......









that i know of


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 15, 2005)

No kids yet!


Welcome back drlynn.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 15, 2005)

hmm I'll choose another option! I don't like kids!!!


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

Nooo! Tell me you don't mean that mentos.


----------



## Corry (Jan 15, 2005)

drlynn said:
			
		

> I gots 2.  Hi all.  Been a while.  Life happened.



Glad to see you posting again drlynn!  We missed ya over here!


----------



## oriecat (Jan 15, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> JonMikal, why is there "no vote" under the 4+ - and you've got six. Wouldn't you have to put up your vote there?????



I was wondering that too, Lafoto.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I have two boys, 5 &amp; 3. I plan on having more



I volunteer my services if Hobbes is not up to the task! Er... did I say that out loud?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hmm I'll choose another option! I don't like kids!!!



Honesty is refreshing


----------



## Alison (Jan 15, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwwww :love:  And no, you didn't say it you typed it :mrgreen:

We're trading in our cars for two Astrovans in the spring if that tells you anything about the number of children he wants :shock:


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 15, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot buddy... we needed to find a baby sitter.


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

Some people shouldn't have kids, it's a sad fact.
From what I've seen of you and Hobbes I'd be hard pressed to find a reason for you not having hundreds.


Other than not being able to find a big enough shoe to live in of course.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 15, 2005)

I have 2 boys ... the oldest will be 5 on wednesday and the next is 6 1/2 months 

I'd still like to have a little girl and would thusly be willing to try up to two more times   After that if I dont have a girl I'm just out of luck!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any time, I have a couple of recipes I've been meaning to try


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Nooo! Tell me you don't mean that mentos.


really... I mean I like babies but when they are 3 - 4 yrs old they are awful! hate them! grr


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> I have 2 boys ... the oldest will be 5 on wednesday and the next is 6 1/2 months
> 
> I'd still like to have a little girl and would thusly be willing to try up to two more times   After that if I dont have a girl I'm just out of luck!



Hmmm... another trip to Canada?


----------



## oriecat (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm just the opposite.  Babies are boring and not all that cute.  But 3-4 years olds are amazing.  The things they say and do.  But only good if they are someone elses.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I'm just the opposite.  Babies are boring and not all that cute.  But 3-4 years olds are amazing.  The things they say and do.  But only good if they are someone elses.



I think 3-4 year olds are funny. 8-9 year olds are interesting because they can articulate how they interpret thier surroundings and various concepts and that can be truly funny.


----------



## errant_star (Jan 15, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> errant_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I should rephrase that ... Ian and I will try up to two more times for our little girl!!    

Sorry Scott ... it might be a wasted trip to Canuck-land


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, as me and MD discussed earlier Canuck land would never be a wasted trip, cuz there's always Canadian strippers


----------



## Alison (Jan 15, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do share!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 15, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mom's Roast Kid*

My mom knows a lot about cooking children, though luckily I survived. She knows all of the cuts and what to do with them. This must have something to do with growing up at a time where people had so many kids they weren't concerned with missing a few. These days with amber alerts and instant media its tough to get quality fresh kids. Who knows where these different parts come from? The good news is that kid roast is pretty self explanatory. It is easy to make, relatively inexpensive, and you get great leftovers for roast kid sandwiches.

3 to 3 1/2 lbs of Boneless Kid Roast (pick a end cut with a lot of fat marbling)
Olive oil
8 slivers of garlic
Salt and pepper

You will need a meat thermometer

For the gravy:
Red wine, water, and or kid stock
corn starch

Start with the roast at room temperature (remove from refrigerator a couple of hours before cooking). Preheat the oven to 375°F.

With a sharp knife make 8 small incisions around the roast. Place a sliver of garlic into each incision. Take a tablespoon or so of olive oil and spread all around the roast. Sprinkle around the roast with salt and pepper. Place the roast directly on an oven rack, fatty side up, with a drip pan on a rack beneath the roasting rack. This arrangement creates convection in the oven so that you do not need to turn the roast. The roast is placed fat side up so that as the fat melts it will bathe the entire roast in its juices.

Brown the roast at 375°F for half an hour. Lower the heat to 225°F. The roast should take somewhere from 2 to 3 hours additionally to cook. When the roast just starts to drip its juices and it is brown on the outside, check the temperature with a meat thermometer. Pull the roast from the oven when the inside temperature of the roast is 135° to 140°F. Let the roast sit for at least 15 minutes before carving to serve.

To make the gravy:
Remove the dripping pan from the oven and place on the stove top at medium heat. Note that if you are pulling the roast out early, for rare or a medium rare level of doneness, you may not have a lot of drippings. Hopefully you will have some. If not, you may want to leave the roast in a little longer at even lower heat, 175°F, to ease some more drippings out of it. Add some water, red wine, or kid stock to the drippings to deglaze (loosen the drippings from the pan). Dissolve a tablespoon of cornstarch in a little water and add to the drip pan. Stir quickly while the gravy thickens to avoid lumping. You can add a little butter if there is not a lot of fat in the drippings. Add salt and pepper to taste. Mom adds some fresh thyme too if she has some.



I am sooooo going to hell....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 15, 2005)

I have two boys - now 18 and 19. Complete pains in the bum but I wouldn't trade them for anything (except a Sinar P3  :mrgreen: )


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> I have 2 boys ... the oldest will be 5 on wednesday and the next is 6 1/2 months
> 
> I'd still like to have a little girl and would thusly be willing to try up to two more times   After that if I dont have a girl I'm just out of luck!


You're joking? You only look 19.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm with Orie and Mentos....HELL NO!!! There are enough kids in this world and I don't want to add to this mess BUT if I did ever decide, I'd have to adopt...PLUS I'm still a kid myself I ain't got time to wipe anyone's bottom but my own!


----------



## ferny (Jan 15, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love kids though. Even the nastiest little shits can be nice on there own. There's one kid where I work, he's 9 or 10. When he's with his mates he's an ignorant brat. Within my first week there he'd stuck his finger up at me and told me to **** off. Now, normally when he's on his own or not with another kid who needs some serious discipline, he's very nice. He says hello, smiles, the lot. When you see a kids change (yeah, he could be bluffing) it is incredible.
Then there are the kids who are always nice and polite. Unfortunately those are the ones who get ignored and forgotten about.


----------



## Corry (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh yeah...kids are TOTALLY different when they are with their peers.  I have kids in my Thursday night group that are like that...mostly the boys.  When they are by themselves, they are VERY well behaved...but when you get a group of them around the same age...the story changes a bit!  They may run me ragged some nights...but I love em.  I could be having the WORST week...I could be feeling extremely depressed about EVERYTHING else that is going on in my life, but for that two hours on Thursday...they just make everything better.  They take my mind off of it all.  Over this past three years, I've watched em grow up, and learn...to me it's amazing!  Ok...I'm gonna stop being sappy now.  I love my group kids!


----------



## Walt (Jan 15, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> Mine aren't exactly kids anymore. Does that count?


Forgot to mention, I have two boys aged 23 and 24 and my daughter is 21.  :shock:


----------



## manda (Jan 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> mentos_007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a teacher?


----------



## errant_star (Jan 16, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> errant_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be 25 on the 30th of this month ... I was almost 20 when my oldest boy was born ... most people think I'm 18 so don't feel bad .. looking younger will be a blessing when I'm 40 I'm sure


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 16, 2005)

My partner and I decided on a limit of 2 kids when/if we get married because:

a) Having an only child means we'll be tempted to spoilt it rotten and have it turn out to be a real prick of a kid

b)Having more than 2 kids just seems like too much to us

c) 2 kids is an even balance because they would both get treated evenly so therefore there would be no 'golden child'.


At the end of the day I guess we still want kids and we reckon we'd make good parents (well...I reckon i'd be a good dad! :mrgreen: :sillysmi.


----------



## lizheaemma (Jan 16, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> My partner and I decided on a limit of 2 kids when/if we get married because:
> 
> a) Having an only child means we'll be tempted to spoilt it rotten and have it turn out to be a real prick of a kid
> 
> ...



Oh but you'd  missing out on that amazing third child syndrome!  I think that the third is truly amazing!  They learn to walk while you are actually calm enough to sit on the couch and let them fall down.  They learn there ABC's from big sister while you not looking and are constantly full of suprises!  My third constantly amazes me with what she know that is well beyond her years that she had leaned from the older kids!  She eat anything!  Overall I call her my industrial strength child.  She can fall down without cryng 95% of the time.  She can fall asleep by herself!  It's like you learn so much with the first two that your tones more layed back and they are just really enjoyable to be around!

Mind you, you might need to get a mini van, and I think that if I hear "you have three girls" one more time I'm going to scream!


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2005)

One teenaged boy, just turned 18.       Poor guy having a heck of a hard time growing up, it's a tough age!   The pendulum swings between loving him bunches and wanting to put my hands around his throat - 18 year olds DO know pretty much everything ABOUT everything, of course!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't have kids but have friends that do. One has a 19 year old son who last summer rode his motorcycle around, unfortunately he had a suspended liscense. The cops saw him and he took off and lead them on a merry chase ending in a severe crash that broke both legs, an arm, several ribs and his collar bone. The stupid part, beyond the obvious, is that its a small community and most of the cops know him by sight since they are friends with his father. He couldn't have gotten away period, they just would have waited at his house.

When I was that age I never did anything that stupid..... well, I never got CAUGHT doing anything that stupid.


----------



## Alison (Jan 16, 2005)

errant_star said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand that! I was 20 when my first son was born. I often got mistaken as an older sister or the baby sitter :roll:  I think there are benefits to having children at any age, but I do enjoy that I am still young and have lots of energy to chase after them


----------



## oriecat (Jan 16, 2005)

lizheaemma said:
			
		

> Oh but you'd  missing out on that amazing third child syndrome!  I think that the third is truly amazing!



Being the third child, I will have to second this!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 16, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> errant_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, you don't need energy... Children's Chewable Valium... My friends think I'm nuts but I think it would be a big seller


----------



## ferny (Jan 16, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> errant_star said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I don't have kids before I'm 30 I'll probably not have them. I don't want to turn round to him or her and say "sorry, to tired to play".


----------



## rebecca (Jan 16, 2005)

I have 2. A boy and a girl. One is a ham and the other runs from the camera screaming.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 16, 2005)

Someone protect me from Scott...im scared...


----------



## errant_star (Jan 16, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Alison said there are benefits to children at any age .. for example my mom had me when she was 37 and i don't have nearly as much patience as she did but I have more fun playing with Liam and can relate better to him than my mother could to me. Plus I have an excuse to watch cartoons! 

Seriously though I wouldn't hold myself back from having children past 30 - it's an undescribable, life changing event and I'm sure you'd find the energy to race dinky cars or build forts or read stories because its so rewarding and you get soooo much back from them!


----------



## ferny (Jan 16, 2005)

My mum had me when she was 38 and my dad was either 36 or 37 depending on his mood. A constant reply from my dad was "I'm too tired" but my mum played now and again when she could. I'm not just talking about when you're little, but when you're older to. I want to be able to play football or netball or whatever they like.
It's just a personal preference based on my own experiences. Of course, it'll probably change if I haven't got kids when I'm 29.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 16, 2005)

I know what thats like, my Dads the same...but hey I got great parents.

Now someone....Ferny!!! protect me from scott, he wants to turn me into a Taco or Chewing gum!


----------



## ferny (Jan 16, 2005)

You want *me* to protect you?

You must be in trouble.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 16, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I know what thats like, my Dads the same...but hey I got great parents.
> 
> Now someone....Ferny!!! protect me from scott, he wants to turn me into a Taco or Chewing gum!



The new and improved Chewy Artaco!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 16, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ARRRGGHHHHHHHH!

*runs behind Ferny*
Sick him

*Runs away from Ferny after learning Ferny is trying to buy the gum, and hides behind Terri*

Protect me  :whimper:


----------



## Alison (Jan 16, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Of course, it'll probably change if I haven't got kids when I'm 29.



Hobbes is 29 and will be over 30 when he has his own children. It's all a state of mind, I think


----------



## mrsid99 (Jan 16, 2005)

One boy 30 years old and he's the greatest!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 16, 2005)

i will have kids someday.


----------



## Walt (Jan 16, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> i will have kids someday.


You can take mine. I'll even deliver!


----------



## ferny (Jan 17, 2005)

Romanian woman gives birth at 66 

Romanian hospital officials say a 66-year-old woman in Bucharest has given birth to a baby girl. 

Adriana Iliescu, who underwent fertility treatment for nine years before becoming pregnant, is thought to be the oldest recorded mother. 

The girl was born prematurely by Caesarean section after her twin sister died in the womb, the hospital said. 

Ms Iliescu told local television she had always wanted to be a mother but had been unable to conceive naturally. 

A spokeswoman at the Giulesti Maternity Hospital in Bucharest said the surviving infant, named Eliza Maria, weighed just 1.4kg (3lb) and was still in intensive care, but breathing normally. 

"The mother is doing well. She is saying she has been given a new lease of life," the spokeswoman said, according to the Associated Press news agency. 

Ms Iliescu, a retired university professor and author of children's books, was interviewed by Realitatea TV last month. 

She told the station she was optimistic about her future as a mother, claiming her family had a history of longevity. 

The BBC's Central Europe reporter, Nick Thorpe, says the doctor who artificially inseminated Mrs Iliescu with the sperm of an anonymous donator justified the procedure by saying Ms Iliescu was in an appropriate condition to give birth. 

Dr Bogdan Marinescu also said he had been impressed by her faith in God. 

In 2003, a 65-year-old Indian woman gave birth to a boy. 

Schoolteacher Satyabhama Mahapatra from Nayagarh in Orissa had been impregnated with an egg from her 26-year-old niece that had been fertilised by her husband. 

It was the first child for Ms Mahapatra and her husband, who had been married for 50 years.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4179057.stm


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

50 yrs and then a kid comes along!
 freak OUT!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 17, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> JonMikal, why is there "no vote" under the 4+ - and you've got six. Wouldn't you have to put up your vote there?????



sorry, i forgot.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 17, 2005)

Me gots two extremely beautiful, frighteningly intellegent, little girls.

gonna have to get a large investment in Louisville Sluggers, and Glock if you know what I mean!!!!


----------



## Aga (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope, I don't have kids... Maybe someday... 
(Btw, I love this "I love kids, I have several recipes" option  )


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

wolfepak said:
			
		

> Me gots two extremely beautiful, frighteningly intellegent, little girls.
> 
> gonna have to get a large investment in Louisville Sluggers, and Glock if you know what I mean!!!!


 
Just get a shotgun, don't bother with shells, just clean it every time a date comes to pick one of your girls up. An oldie but a goody.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 17, 2005)

> Just get a shotgun, don't bother with shells, just clean it every time a date comes to pick one of your girls up. An oldie but a goody.



My father in law actually did that to my sister in law (and a friend of hers) then they went to the friends house to pick her up and her dad was cleaning his 9MM. He "just happened" to look down the barrell (at the young men) as the boys were walkin up the sidewalk..... 

Needless to say they were home like 3 hours early that night!!!!!
Oh and was my sister in law pissed at them.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

wolfepak said:
			
		

> My father in law actually did that to my sister in law (and a friend of hers) then they went to the friends house to pick her up and her dad was cleaning his 9MM. He "just happened" to look down the barrell (at the young men) as the boys were walkin up the sidewalk.....
> 
> Needless to say they were home like 3 hours early that night!!!!!
> Oh and was my sister in law pissed at them.


 
the other option is to buy a chainsaw, and be sharpening the blade.


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 17, 2005)

I like shotgns much better, longer range and it covers more gound.... gotta love that scatter effect....

_________
www.thesupportforum.com is getting lonely


----------



## oriecat (Jan 17, 2005)

Did all the poll votes disappear in the conversion?


----------



## ferny (Jan 17, 2005)

Not for me.


```
View Poll Results: Got Kids? 	
one 	 	8	18.18%	
Two 	 	8	18.18%	
Three 	 	5	11.36%	
Four+ 	 	1	2.27%	
Kids? I love kids, I have several recipes 	 	11	25.00%	
Plan on it someday 	 	11	25.00%	
Voters: 44. You have already voted on this poll
```

you can click the number now to see who voted what as well. It'll only show people who've voted since the change.


----------



## oriecat (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh weird.  At first it showed me the choices again, like I hadn't voted, but then when I tried to vote, it said I already voted. And now when I come back it shows all the graphs again.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Did all the poll votes disappear in the conversion?


 
It allowed me to vote again


----------



## oriecat (Jan 17, 2005)

Wait, actually it's showing my vote now, so maybe I did vote twice!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

Walt said:
			
		

> You can take mine. I'll even deliver!


heh.

i'd actually like to try it out with my future wife first.


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> One boy 30 years old and he's the greatest!


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> heh.
> 
> i'd actually like to try it out with my future wife first.


 
 Oh, really?


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm so glad I started this poll, it went into a radically different direction than I anticipated


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 17, 2005)

tell me what did you anticipate?


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

*waits patiently as Madam Scotelda looks into his crystal ball*


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 17, 2005)

wolfepak said:
			
		

> tell me what did you anticipate?


 
I didn't expect a discussion on fire arms and I really the number of posts


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 17, 2005)

Well when you only have girls......
(Really beautiful ones at that!!!!)


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> Oh, really?


yes. really.


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)

anyone i know?


----------



## Walt (Jan 17, 2005)

Vancouver said:
			
		

> heh.
> 
> i'd actually like to try it out with my future wife first.


Can't say I blame you. That's the best part!


----------



## Vancouver (Jan 17, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> anyone i know?


god i hope so!


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Canon Fan (Jan 17, 2005)

Not till June here. Heh the years of practice were fun though


----------



## Tammy (Jan 17, 2005)

Two boys - 13 & 11 - what blessings they are - I'm in a constant state of awe.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm definitely not responsible enough for kids. I'd most likely leave them on the train or something. 

"Hmm, I'm sure I've forgotten something. Keys... phone... money... kids!!!"


----------



## Lula (Jan 18, 2005)

I plan to have kids someday
I wanna have at least two :blushing: !!


----------



## Lula (Jan 18, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Not till June here. Heh the years of practice were fun though



Hahaha!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jan 18, 2005)

Canon Fan said:
			
		

> Not till June here. Heh the years of practice were fun though


 
 Yeah, how's things going with the pregnancy bud?  Any weird cravings?  How's the morning sickness?


----------



## Walt (Jan 18, 2005)

Tammy said:
			
		

> Two boys - 13 & 11 - what blessings they are - I'm in a constant state of awe.


I am too.....Awwww crap!!!


----------



## sillyphaunt (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a daughter who is getting close to 2 years old..She's the light of my day, greets me with a "Hi!" when I come into her room in the morning, and gives me a big hug before bed and says, "Lova U Mama". It doesnt get any better than that! 

I highly recommend having a child of your own.. it changes everything (just like the commercials say )


----------



## airgunr (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't have any and at this point in my life I'm pretty sure we won't.  Didn't have any in my first (practice) marriage and now 13 years into my second (and very succesful) we are both "over the hill" as far as having kids.  I kind of regret it but that's the way life goes sometimes.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 19, 2005)

airgunr said:
			
		

> Don't have any and at this point in my life I'm pretty sure we won't. Didn't have any in my first (practice) marriage and now 13 years into my second (and very succesful) we are both "over the hill" as far as having kids. I kind of regret it but that's the way life goes sometimes.


 
I doubt I will be fathering any kids anytime soon, cancer mad that a crap shoot now. But there are beaucoup single mothers out there so the outlook isn't at all bleak as far as eventually being a dad is concerned.


----------



## airgunr (Jan 19, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> I doubt I will be fathering any kids anytime soon, cancer made that a crap shoot now. But there are beaucoup single mothers out there so the outlook isn't at all bleak as far as eventually being a dad is concerned.


 
Sorry to hear that.  I guess the good news is your still around to chase those single mothers.....  It sure beats the alternative!

As for me, I don't think the current wife would understand my chasing any of them..... :lmao:


----------



## Lorilye (Jan 20, 2005)

How come there is no choice for "Don't have any, don't plan on having any"?


----------



## manda (Jan 20, 2005)

I think this option was meant for the non kid having peeps, Lorilye
"Kids? I love kids, I have several recipes...."


----------



## airgunr (Jan 20, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> I think this option was meant for the non kid having peeps, Lorilye
> "Kids? I love kids, I have several recipes...."


 
Ya, but it also kind of says you don't like kids.  That's not quite true for me.  I do like them.  Just doesn't look like we'll have any so it really doesn't fit for me.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 4 kids and two grandkids.  Two stepdaughters 25 and 20.  I also have two boys (mine) 20 and 15.  The grandkids are 10 months and 7 months.

BTW-Scott you ARE soooo going to hell.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 20, 2005)

elsaspet said:
			
		

> I have 4 kids and two grandkids. Two stepdaughters 25 and 20. I also have two boys (mine) 20 and 15. The grandkids are 10 months and 7 months.
> 
> BTW-Scott you ARE soooo going to hell.


 
Heh, probably... care to join me? 

The reason for no option of no kids, don't plan on having any, is because I brain farted when coming up with catagories and can't alter the poll


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got 4 kids. One by birth and 3 step kids (although I consider them all to be MY kids). Two boys - 16 & 15 and two girls - 16 & 12. They were all wonderful when they were little but have really become great young people.  I've always wanted more kids... no idea if it's in the cards though.


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, if you need a hand...


I never knew you had kids.


----------



## Alison (Jan 21, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I've got 4 kids. One by birth and 3 step kids (although I consider them all to be MY kids). Two boys - 16 & 15 and two girls - 16 & 12. They were all wonderful when they were little but have really become great young people.  I've always wanted more kids... no idea if it's in the cards though.




Tammy, I know I've told you before, but you are one awesome Mom. Thanks for the advice you've given me from the simplest things on how to make a hurting ear feel better to making me feel better as a mother.  :hail:


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

> how to make a hurting ear feel better


Don't you stamp on their toe so they forget about the ear? :scratch:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Tammy, I know I've told you before, but you are one awesome Mom. Thanks for the advice you've given me from the simplest things on how to make a hurting ear feel better to making me feel better as a mother.  :hail:



Awwww Thanks! You're such an awesome Mom too. I don't think I've ever met another mother that balanced her own needs with the needs of her kids quite so well. It's a tough thing to do but you do it well! :hail:



Earache rememdy... fill a cotton sock with salt, tie a knot around the end so the salt doesn't fall out, microwave sock until warm but not hot. hold the warm, salt filled sock against the hurting ear. The pain _should_ go away. If not, stomp on toes *hard*. Child will promptly forget earache.  
(OK - don't really stomp on their toes. That's unmotherly!) :lmao:


----------



## Alison (Jan 21, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Awwww Thanks! You're such an awesome Mom too. I don't think I've ever met another mother that balanced her own needs with the needs of her kids quite so well. It's a tough thing to do but you do it well! :hail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot about letting them wear your favorite sweatshirt. That works just as well!


----------



## ferny (Jan 21, 2005)

That's why you leave it to the dad. They normally have bigger feet.


----------

